# () Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 .. FULL ()



## جاسر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير

البرنامج حجمة كبير ( أربعة أقراص مدمجة) قمت بتقسيمه ورفعه​ 




 

القرص الأول​ 
CD1 PART 1
CD1 PART 2
CD1 PART 3
CD1 PART 4
CD1 PART 5
CD1 PART 6
CD1 PART 7​ 
القرص الثاني​ 
CD2 PART 1
CD2 PART 2
CD2 PART 3
CD2 PART 4​ 
القرص الثالث​ 
CD3 PART 1
CD3 PART 2
CD3 PART 3
CD3 PART 4​ 
القرص الرابع​ 
CD4 PART 1
CD4 PART 2
CD4 PART 3
CD4 PART 4
CD4 PART 5
CD4 PART 6
CD4 PART 7​ 
.
.
روابط أخرى

القرص الأول
CD1.zip.z01
CD1.zip.z02
CD1.zip.z03
CD1.zip.z04
CD1.zip.z05
CD1.zip.z06

القرص الثاني
http://mihd.net/tb91er
http://mihd.net/d43g6f
http://mihd.net/f2oy7a

القرص الثالث
http://mihd.net/ql8gx7
http://mihd.net/e7392l
http://mihd.net/25c48m

القرص الرابع



http://mihd.net/z12suj

http://mihd.net/24na86

http://mihd.net/6hws1u

http://mihd.net/qt9xug

http://mihd.net/jh4xab

http://mihd.net/rh83ox






الملفات مضغوطة ZIP

لا يوجد كلمة سر​ 


تحياتي العاطرة ​ 
جاسر ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله عني و عن جميع اخونا كل كـل خير *


----------



## جاسر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاك الله خير أخي مصطفى 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا باشا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الصديق جاسر ,,,,, لو تكرمت أخبرنا بحجم كل ملف من هذه الاجزاء ,, لأني واجهت صعوبات اثناء التحميل كما ان بعض الروابط تؤدي الي نفس الملف مما يوحي بأنها روابط لملف واحد 
و شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الجهد الرائع ,,, وفقك الله


----------



## Mu7ammad (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## جاسر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاكم الله خير 

راجعت الروابط بدت لي صحيحة لكن إذا فيها خطأ يمكن أعدله ...

وسأحاول رفعها على موقع آخر إن شاءالله 

أسعد بخدمتكم 

تحيايت العاطرة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أجى جاسر .........بارك الله فيك 
لقد حملت البرنامج كله عندى و لكنى لا اعرف ما هى كيفية تنصيبه setup 
تظهر لى هذه الرسالة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7788577/llllll.bmp.html

ماذا أفعل ..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جاسر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي هيثم .. لم أرى الصورة التي رفعتها على الرابيدشير حبذا لو ترفعها على الملتقى أو أي موقع آخر .. 

هل فكيت ضغط الملفات لتحصل على أربع ملفات بصيغة الـ ISO إذا كان ذلك كذلك فأحرقها على سي ديات, أو تعامل معها ببرامج محركات الأقراص الوهمية مثل alcohol 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ها هى الرسالة


----------



## جاسر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أخي هيثم ...

القرص الأول يحتوي على ( 7 ) ملفات تأكد أنها كاملة 

ثم

ومن هذهِ الصورة التي أرفقتها اضغط استعراض واختر الملف المطلوب
سيكمل قليلاً ثم يطلب منك ملف آخر استعرض ثم اختر ( لن تجد سوى ملف واحد مضغوط
حين الاستعراض في كلتا الحالتين)

إذا انتهيت من استخراج الأقراص وبعد تنصيب البرنامج ستجد مجلد الكراك في القرص الرابع
استبدل الملف fs9.exe بالآخر في مجلد البرنامج.

تحاياي


----------



## ghost (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل جاسر هل يمكن ان تراجع الروابط او تغيرها لانها تفتح صفحات فارغه
واذا امكن رفعهم مره اخرى لانى اريد البرنامج
وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## جاسر (21 يناير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يبدو كان الموقع مغلق لمدة للصيانة أو لسبب آخر

عموماً الروابط ما زالت مفعله 






تحياتي العاطرة​


----------



## q_p (22 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج وما قصرت على مجهودك يسلمووو


----------



## جاسر (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

q_p وجزاك الله خير, تسلم من كل شر

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (23 يناير 2007)

يبدو انه لا امل 
............... موقع mediafire لا يعمل اصلا 
و اقوم بعمل save target as و لكن لا فائدة


----------



## ghost (23 يناير 2007)

لوتقدر تساعدنا ياباشمهندس الموقع فاضى
ومنتظرين حلا
وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## جاسر (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة شيء غريب جربت أكثر من رابط يعمل ولا فيه مشكلة






عموماً سأرفعه على موقع آخر بإذن الله ومشيئته
به الثقة وعليه التكلان

تحياتي العاطرة ​


----------



## جاسر (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إذا فيه مشكلة في الروابط الجديدة أرجو التنبيه

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ghost (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ مشرفنا العزيز جاسر
وتسلم ايدك على هذا المجهود


----------



## جاسر (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

سلمك الله أخي GHOST وجزاك خير

تم اضافة القرص الرابع ولله الحمد

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## capoo_max (14 أبريل 2010)

الملفات مش بتنزل ارجو الافادة عن روابط بتعمل


----------



## capoo_max (14 أبريل 2010)

*الملفات مش بتنزل ارجو الافادة عن روابط بتعمل ارجو الرد مع خالص الشكر*​


----------

